# Recomendaciones para altavoces 175w



## cim (Sep 9, 2008)

ola!pos necesito de vuestra ayuda para que me recomendeis unos altavoces para un pub, los que hay actualmente son unos zeck f52s de 175w, hay 4, y queria saber k altavoces me recomendais de esta potencia y a poder ser con una impedancia de 8


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

Los de mejor calidad que te puedas comprar con la plata que dispongas


----------



## cim (Sep 11, 2008)

esa ya, peo esque ando algo perdido en el tema y no se muy bien por donde empezar si m digerais alguna tienda on-line pa mirar algo os lo agradeceria y el precio no es problema por el momento


----------

